# washing laterite ???



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi guys a quick post,
I just bought API's pure laterite product and before putting it into my tank i noticed that it said to rinse it off. I thought this was kind of stupied considering i am paying for it by weight, and i would basically be flushing an ounce or so down the drain. I know the downside is that my tank has been cloudy all day long, but by tommarrow it should be perfectly clear again. Just wanted to know your thoughts on washing it or not.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Laterite is dried clay, right? So if you take a bunch of dried clay pellets and bang them around together they create dust. You would have been only washing away dust. If you don't rinse it off, every time you mess with the bottom you will stir up a cloud of dust. when you go to plant it you'll wished you had rinsed more. Been there, done that.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm... You just got me a little nervouse jr, think im gonna pull out the water vac, and see how much I can get out. It is settled now but I do see your point.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just do a couple of good vacs and you should be okay.


----------

